# Needed: Permits and Licenses



## Capt.RSJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone selling a Commercial Snapper Permit or Federal Reef and/or Pelagic Species permits please contact me. Also, anyone with knowledge of these permits, please post the fair market value. Thanks...Contact: [email protected]


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Contact Litecatch, He had mentioned possibly selling his.


----------



## Capt.RSJ (Mar 31, 2009)

We'll do...

Thank you



Roddy


----------

